
Ask HN: What HN post or comment most influenced you this year? - swyx
Thank and share time :)
======
montrose
[http://www.math.tamu.edu/~cyan/Rota/tenlesses.pdf](http://www.math.tamu.edu/~cyan/Rota/tenlesses.pdf)

